# Trimming rat teeth...



## Queenie (Jun 5, 2008)

Can this be done at home? I don't have the funds to take my girl in at the moment and her tooth is looking pretty bad.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Does your girl have malocclusion?


----------



## Queenie (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm pretty sure. Ive had her tooth trimmed before but it just keeps growing into her cheek  Nothing I put in there for her to chew on seems to help either.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

It can be done at home, but I personally wouldn't. I'd be even less likely to without being shown by a vet first, some may be willing to teach you. 

My Spike has malocclusion and needs his teeth trimming approx every 2 weeks. I take him to the vets and I restrain him while the vet trims. I decided against trimming them myself as teeth can (and Spike's do every time) fracture and bleed when clipped. I'd rather be at the vets when this happens as they have the tools to correct the fracturing the best they can and stem the bleeding. 

Many people prefer burring opposed to clipping the teeth because there is less chance of fracturing and they're trimmed nice and level. Burring does usually require the rat to have a whiff of gas to calm them though. 

If she does have malocclusion, no amount of chew toys will sort the problem as it's a misalignment of the teeth. Rats that have teeth growing normally keep them at the correct length just by eating hard food and bruxxing, however if a misalignment occurs this doesn't work properly and they become overgrown. 

Here is a photo of one of Spike's _bad_ trims

In this photo you can see Spike's malocclusion better.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

maybe she has a slightly squint jaw so it grows at a weard angle


----------



## Queenie (Jun 5, 2008)

Well I found a guide and clipped her tooth myself. There was no bleeding or anything. The tooth was already growing into her cheek so I kind of felt like I had to do something because I know she was in pain. She licked my thumb a lot afterwards, I don't know what that meant but we now have a smelly hole in her cheek to deal with  What can be used to clean it that wont harm her if injested?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

If it's smelly then it's infected. She NEEDS antibiotics and to see a vet. If that hole closes while infected then you may be looking at a mouth abscess and those can be very hard to treat and will cost you much more (possibly even your rats life) in the long run


----------



## Queenie (Jun 5, 2008)

So there's nothing I can do to keep it clean for the mean time till I get money? I can't use my care credit, I maxed that out on another rat that ended up passing on anyway.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Its not advisable but if you really cannot get her to the vet you could flush the cavity with saline solution 2-3 times a day just like you would with any other abscess. It may help or may not. It didn't help Faith and she is going back to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 5, 2008)

I want nothing more than to be able to take her but at this very moment its not even possible and I really do feel horrible. I guess I will figure something out :-\


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

fingers crossed things get better soon for your rattie! xxx


----------

